# Mini's new MX5 !



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Peter Schwarzenbauer, head of Mini, more or less told Autocar in an interview that we'll get a production super leggera.

Ref Autocar


----------



## Crafoo (Oct 27, 2013)

Good god no, and the attempted Union Jack rear lights are terrible.


----------



## Benn (Aug 22, 2007)

Kinda like wannabe E type feel... Looks nasty.


----------



## pantypoos (Aug 7, 2014)

i just been a little bit sick in my mouth.


----------



## phillipnoke (Apr 1, 2011)

Bloody awful


----------



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

No, just no! It looks like a ugly runt offspring of an e-type and D-type jaguar.....that has down-syndrome (no offence!).

And I think it will get uglier, I think they will have to raise the height if the windscreen, and it will definitely need more substantial A pillars and a meaty horizontal tie between the two A pillars at the top of the screen.


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Something tell's me you chaps don't like this !!! :lol:


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

erm....

I do...sort of.

I think they need to change a few things on it but to me it looks as if it could be a modern day equivalent of a Z3.

A good handling, well built, small German roadster.

I think with some aesthetic tweaks. It'll work


----------



## kartman (Aug 2, 2012)

Nope. Kill it with all the fire!
Further and further away from a proper mini.
Its fishy looking face, stupid rear lights and boot fin are all a bit ridiculous.


----------



## ITSonlyREECE (Jun 10, 2012)

Looks like a mash up of an MX5, F Type and a tiny bit of a Mini


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

looks awefull which means because it has a mini bagde it will sell


----------



## Karl woods (Mar 15, 2012)

Wouldn't buy one myself but I quite like it .


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

My eyes...


----------



## turbosnoop (Apr 14, 2015)

Do it, just think of the sexy ladies that will be showing off in them, build it


----------



## Pittsy (Jun 14, 2014)

I quite like it


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Is it a real car? 

Soulboy posted those exact pictures a long time ago. 


I find it hard to believe Mini would make that. It looks like a cheap kit car.


----------



## uruk hai (Apr 5, 2009)

Drugs are bad !


----------



## Tricky Red (Mar 3, 2007)

Vomit inducing.


----------



## Bigoggy (Sep 1, 2014)

No from me sorry


----------



## Pittsy (Jun 14, 2014)

Am i the only one???? 
Just showed it to mrs P and the boy and they both liked it too


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

That's been knocking about ages and ages, I'm sure it's been posted in the motoring section before.


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

Pittsy said:


> Am i the only one????
> Just showed it to mrs P and the boy and they both liked it too


No I like it too


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

PugIain said:


> That's been knocking about ages and ages, I'm sure it's been posted in the motoring section before.


It has this was more to say that Mini have almost certainly said it will make production !


----------



## EliteCarCare (Aug 25, 2006)

May not be to everybody's taste but I think they'll sell well! 

Alex


----------



## stuartr (Mar 11, 2014)

I quite like it too... not sure about the lights in the grille, and would the fish tail on the boot make it though safety tests ??
Just not a fan of the silver dashboard... on a sunny day I can imagine quite a lot of reflection


----------



## dailly92 (Mar 22, 2012)

I like it. obviously most of the "wild " design ideas will be lost in the production model which I think will be a great looking car


----------



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

stuartr said:


> I quite like it too... not sure about the lights in the grille, and would the fish tail on the boot make it though safety tests ??
> Just not a fan of the silver dashboard... on a sunny day I can imagine quite a lot of reflection


I don't see any reason it wouldn't??

I think a roll over test is where problems will come, there's nothing structural there to stop the windscreen crumpling.


----------



## andy665 (Nov 1, 2005)

Bero said:


> I don't see any reason it wouldn't??
> 
> I think a roll over test is where problems will come, there's nothing structural there to stop the windscreen crumpling.


With modern technology that can easily be covered by a strengthened windscreen surround and "active" pup up roll hoops behind the front seats

To my eyes its a modern StreetKa - decent styling, stripped back to the essentials, not designed for ultimate performance - if kept simple and priced at circa 16-23k then it would sell well

However looking at what Mini has done in the past under BMW ownership it will be joined by a coupe, pick-up, faux SUV and estate versions within 6 months of launch - all available in diesel format too


----------



## f4780y (Jun 8, 2015)

I think it's brilliant. Not for me. But definitely brilliant.


----------



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

andy665 said:


> With modern technology that can easily be covered by a strengthened windscreen surround and "active" pup up roll hoops behind the front seats
> 
> To my eyes its a modern StreetKa - decent styling, stripped back to the essentials, not designed for ultimate performance - if kept simple and priced at circa 16-23k then it would sell well
> 
> However looking at what Mini has done in the past under BMW ownership it will be joined by a coupe, pick-up, faux SUV and estate versions within 6 months of launch - all available in diesel format too


Yes, they will need to do something, strengthened A pillars and horizontal bar at the top of the screen probably.....nether will make it look better. pop-up roll over hoops are fine, used on a lot of cars


----------



## Alfieharley1 (Jun 8, 2014)

What the hell?


----------



## JMorty (Apr 25, 2011)

Karl woods said:


> Wouldn't buy one myself but I quite like it .


This.

I think it's not bad looking!


----------



## Bungleaio (Jul 18, 2010)

I like it too.


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

Not that i want either as its not my thing but i would have the mini over the MX5.


----------

